# Addon fürs Entzaubern.



## TvP1981 (13. Februar 2008)

Hallo, vielleicht kann mir wer helfen.

Ich wollte meine VZ weiterskillen hab nur das Problem, 
dass ich gerade Mangel an Mats habe.
Nun wollt ich mir passende Gegenstände suchen.

Gibt es evt ein Addon, welches mir sagt, zu was ich bestimmte Gegenstände entzaubern kann?


----------



## riesentrolli (13. Februar 2008)

jup gibt es: enchantrix
http://www.curse.com/downloads/details/79/


----------



## Guibärchen (25. Februar 2008)

hab von nem addon gehöt das einem anzeigt welche rezepte einem fehlen und wo es diese gibt. Gibts das ??


----------



## Szunzu (26. Februar 2008)

AckisRecipeList kann das


----------



## Asanya (1. März 2008)

Szunzu schrieb:


> AckisRecipeList kann das


wo kriegt man das addon her??
außerdem zu verzaueru´ngskunst kann man auch kürschnerei nehmen bringt einem auch gut kohle!!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Schon mal danke für die hilfe^^
xD


----------



## Foertel (3. März 2008)

Kleine Frage

Bevor ich mir das Addon jetzt hol würd ich gern wissen was es denn kann, ich habs jetzt so verstanden das es mir sagt in was ich etwas Entzaubern kann (bzw die % wahrscheinlichkeit was kommen kann)  ich bräuchte aber etwas womit ich sehen kann was für Gegenstände bestimmte Mats bringen, da ich in verzauberung momentan bei ca 260 hänge, ich will mir die Mats zwar farmen aber weiß nicht wo, die die ich momentan finde sind alle noch nicht verwendbar für mich ^^


----------



## Szunzu (4. März 2008)

AckisRecipeList ist das addon zur Übersicht welche Rezepte fehlen.
http://www.wowace.com/wiki/AckisRecipeList

enchantrix ist die Vorschau auf Mats beim Entzaubern
http://enchantrix.org/


----------



## Sapphola (5. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Kleine Frage
> 
> Bevor ich mir das Addon jetzt hol würd ich gern wissen was es denn kann, ich habs jetzt so verstanden das es mir sagt in was ich etwas Entzaubern kann (bzw die % wahrscheinlichkeit was kommen kann)  ich bräuchte aber etwas womit ich sehen kann was für Gegenstände bestimmte Mats bringen, da ich in verzauberung momentan bei ca 260 hänge, ich will mir die Mats zwar farmen aber weiß nicht wo, die die ich momentan finde sind alle noch nicht verwendbar für mich ^^




Bin zwar nicht sicher, ob ich dich richtig verstanden hab, aber wenn ja, könnte dir diese Übersicht schon weiterhelfen (Mitte der Seite, die Tabellen): http://www.wow-europe.com/de/info/professi...enchanting.html


----------



## Foertel (7. März 2008)

Jep, danke Sapphola ^^

Jetzt muss ich nur noch rausfinden wie ich sehe welcher Gegenstand welche Stufe hat xD (Oder ist das gleich mit den PlayerStufen? ^^)


----------



## peddy3008 (10. März 2008)

Szunzu schrieb:


> AckisRecipeList ist das addon zur Übersicht welche Rezepte fehlen.
> http://www.wowace.com/wiki/AckisRecipeList
> 
> enchantrix ist die Vorschau auf Mats beim Entzaubern
> http://enchantrix.org/



Hi

und diese beiden Progs gibt es nur wieder in englisch richtg?
Man ich muss entwerder mal enen Kurs besuchen oder aber einen Porgrammierer finden der Lust hat sowas auch in deutsch anzubieten grrr.
Für alle weiteren Tipps bin auch ich Dankbar.

Kennt ihreventuell einen Ort wo man viele Sachen zum entzaubern findet?
Besondere Gegner die öfter als andere was zum entzaubern fallen lassen vielleicht?
Wäre echt super von euch.

lg peddy3008


----------



## Qlimarius (10. März 2008)

Also wenn du gezielt Items zum entzaubern suchst empfehle ich dir in Instanzen zu gehen wenn nich dauernd jemand auf Bedarf klickt hast du gute Chance was gutes zu droppen was du entzaubern kannst...

Soweit ich informiert bin droppen Elite gegner öfter entzauberbare (also die grünen, blauen, lilanen usw) gegenstände als die normalen mobs,
bin mir aber nicht ganz sicher

Was sich auch anbietet zu entzaubern sind nicht brauchbrae Questgegenstände mach ich auf jeden fall so^^ bringen nicht viel beim Händler und sind meist/immer seelengebunden

Was du auch versuchen kannst ist im AH günstig grüne gegenstäde zu kaufen was aber mit der zeit auch ins Geld geht...


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Stimmt, einmal DM bringt gut und gern 30 grüne/blaue Gegenstände allein und die gleiche gegneranzahl normal villeicht 2-3 um mal nen kleines Beispiel zu nehmen ^^

Problem ist wenn du auf meinen Skill bist, wer geht heutzutage noch Strathe oder Scholo? 

Dummerweise muss ich in solche Inis um meine Sachen zu bekommen, Planaressenzen und Arkaner Staub habe ich en MASSE aber kanns noch net benutzen weil ich die Scheiß ewigen Essenzen net zusammen bekomm xD


----------



## Rhapsodii (11. März 2008)

Foertel schrieb:


> Stimmt, einmal DM bringt gut und gern 30 grüne/blaue Gegenstände allein und die gleiche gegneranzahl normal villeicht 2-3 um mal nen kleines Beispiel zu nehmen ^^
> 
> Problem ist wenn du auf meinen Skill bist, wer geht heutzutage noch Strathe oder Scholo?
> 
> Dummerweise muss ich in solche Inis um meine Sachen zu bekommen, Planaressenzen und Arkaner Staub habe ich en MASSE aber kanns noch net benutzen weil ich die Scheiß ewigen Essenzen net zusammen bekomm xD



lass dir aus runenstoff sachen schneidern - so bekommst ewige essenzen 
oder falls du kürschner bist vom lederer dinge erstellen lassen


----------



## Foertel (11. März 2008)

Hm, sonst ersmal Schneiderei skillen? Seidenstoff is weit einfacher zu farmen als Gegenstände und vom Runenstoff bin ich net mehr weit weg und hab genug davon ^^

naja, danke für den Tipp


----------

